# Whatever happened to AnnMarie?



## NFA (Dec 2, 2005)

Does anyone remember AnnMarie? She used to post here a few minutes back. Really cool woman. Had an awesome chubby face, too. And seriously, just a hottie all around. But I haven't seen her for almost 34 minutes now. Anyone know what's become of her?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't know what happened to her. I sure do miss her though. She had the most awesome curly hair.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 2, 2005)

Ironically, her old website is still up: www.prettyfat.com

Man, what I wouldn't give for one more update there.


----------



## Stuffa (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks to you, I am mere seconds and a small amount of alcohol away from posting a thread titled "Who was Kelligrl" just to see who busts a blood vessel first. D'oh.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 2, 2005)

If it makes you laugh for more than fifteen seconds thinking about a course of action, don't do it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

She was last seen wiping chocolate cake crumbs off her boobs and watching _Friends_ reruns on the WB. 

Oh, how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> I don't know what happened to her. I sure do miss her though. She had the most awesome curly hair.



aww, thanks Jack!  

I mean, uh, I'll be sure to tell her.


----------



## Stuffa (Dec 3, 2005)

fatlane said:


> If it makes you laugh for more than fifteen seconds thinking about a course of action, don't do it.



If I followed that rule, my old bosses' office would never have got filled to the ceiling with styrofoam pellets.

ETA: Anyway, enough hijacking from me, there's a pretty lady posting above me in this thread. I don't want to detract from that.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

Stuffa said:


> If I followed that rule, my old bosses' office would never have got filled to the ceiling with styrofoam pellets.
> 
> ETA: Anyway, enough hijacking from me, there's a pretty lady posting above me in this thread. I don't want to detract from that.



That's ok, Fatlane and I are supportive of hijackings. 





_Thread_ hijackings, that is.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

You can hijack my threads any time, AnnMarie.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 3, 2005)

Has anybody at all seen her anywhere? I am starting to feel concerns, perhaps even issues....could be subscriptions, even! :shocked: 




AnnMarie said:


> That's ok, Fatlane and I are supportive of hijackings.
> 
> _Thread_ hijackings, that is.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

It's like she was here, like, only 15 minutes ago.

Wonder if she's still a BBW...


----------



## Obesus (Dec 3, 2005)

That there might be a rumor about her having a rumor! Might involve something heavy, man...I don't know...I'm getting kinda' shaky all over here....oops...just an earthquake...Frisco, man!  




fatlane said:


> It's like she was here, like, only 15 minutes ago.
> 
> Wonder if she's still a BBW...


----------



## Obesus (Dec 3, 2005)

Uhhhhhhh.....not ringing any bells, but I will Google her and check back in! Hope she isn't ticklish! :bow: 




NFA said:


> Does anyone remember AnnMarie? She used to post here a few minutes back. Really cool woman. Had an awesome chubby face, too. And seriously, just a hottie all around. But I haven't seen her for almost 34 minutes now. Anyone know what's become of her?


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

Help, can anyone hear me?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

She must have been jelly, 'cause jam didn't shake like that.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 3, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Help, can anyone hear me?



I can hear you. But then again, I hear a lot of voices. So I can never really be sure. 

I see dead people...Boo Scary!

Eh, you get used to it.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

I don't think AnnMarie's dead. Something tells me she's still part of the scene, man.


----------



## Aurora (Dec 3, 2005)

*laughs* I come here 2-3 times a day and I think that's a lot. You guys must live here. 

~Aurora


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

Aurora said:


> *laughs* I come here 2-3 times a day and I think that's a lot. You guys must live here.
> 
> ~Aurora



So, what are you sayin'?


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

fatlane said:


> I don't think AnnMarie's dead. Something tells me she's still part of the scene, man.



Think what you want, just don't make me tell the horrible truth of it all.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> I can hear you. But then again, I hear a lot of voices. So I can never really be sure.
> 
> I see dead people...Boo Scary!
> 
> Eh, you get used to it.



Yer freakin' me out, man.:shocked:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 3, 2005)

Okay, seriously now. There used to be this ghost chick in my house. 

She would call out my name and everything. Every once in a while you could see a shadow of a female figure. Or I'd think someone just entered my room and I'd look up and see no one was there. You could also tell when she was around because she gave off a scent of roses. 

During the time I was obsessively drawing portraits of a woman that I had never seen before. I always have wondered if it was her. I really haven't felt like drawing any portraits since then.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> Okay, seriously now. There used to be this ghost chick in my house.
> 
> She would call out my name and everything. Every once in a while you could see a shadow of a female figure. Or I'd think someone just entered my room and I'd look up and see no one was there. You could also tell when she was around because she gave off a scent of roses.
> 
> During the time I was obsessively drawing portraits of a woman that I had never seen before. I always have wondered if it was her. I really haven't felt like drawing any portraits since then.




Sounds like you might have been dating a REALLY skinny chick. 

 

But seriously, that's freaky. I live alone and it's the middle of the night, thanks.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Sounds like you might have been dating a REALLY skinny chick.
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, that's freaky. I live alone and it's the middle of the night, thanks.



Best you bake another dented cake, then. Just to pass the time.

And, Aurora... 2-3 times is NOT "a lot". Your perceptions of reality require recalibration.

But, hey, at least you're here. I guess I should get over AnnMarie... I have to face it, she's so last 15 seconds...


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Best you bake another dented cake, then. Just to pass the time.
> 
> And, Aurora... 2-3 times is NOT "a lot". Your perceptions of reality require recalibration.
> 
> But, hey, at least you're here. I guess I should get over AnnMarie... I have to face it, she's so last 15 seconds...




Remember when she was around, though? All that chubby-faced, participatory goodness? Well, the participation... we didn't really need that, or the chubby face for that matter. 

If only other grls could have been like her.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 3, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> But seriously, that's freaky. I live alone and it's the middle of the night, thanks.



Sorry, I didn't mean to freak you out.

It really wasn't a scary thing. Honest! Oddly enough, I actually kind of miss her sometimes. 

Now, I have witnessed some ghostly things that were really spooky. But I won't get into that right now.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Remember when she was around, though? All that chubby-faced, participatory goodness? Well, the participation... we didn't really need that, or the chubby face for that matter.
> 
> If only other grls could have been like her.



Hey, I don't know who you are, but posing as AnnMarie is really misleading and disrespectful. A lot of us knew AnnMarie when she was around, and we'd like to respect her memory. Please change your avatar and your user name. I don't want to have to call the moderators on you, but I will if you continue to be a problem here, "AnnMarie" or whoever you really are.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to freak you out.
> 
> It really wasn't a scary thing. Honest! Oddly enough, I actually kind of miss her sometimes.
> 
> Now, I have witnessed some ghostly things that were really spooky. But I won't get into that right now.



Well thank God it was only me. It would've really freaked AnnMarie out, but she's long gone.


----------



## KelliGrl (Dec 3, 2005)

LMAO... this was way too easy. I'm glad I got to it first.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

Annnnd one more before it attracts too much attention.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 3, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Well thank God it was only me. It would've really freaked AnnMarie out, but she's long gone.



Oh all right. Since AnnMarie (with the really cute hair) is gone, maybe just a little more... 

When I was little we lived in this house, for lack of a better word, seemed to be like a portal for entities. One night I was woke up by my cat growling. I looked up and there was this rather grim looking entity hovering right above me. My cat was looking right up at it and growling. 

That was a little freaky.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> Oh all right. Since AnnMarie (with the really cute hair) is gone, maybe just a little more...
> 
> When I was little we lived in this house, for lack of a better word, seemed to be like a portal for entities. One night I was woke up by my cat growling. I looked up and there was this rather grim looking entity hovering right above me. My cat was looking right up at it and growling.
> 
> That was a little freaky.



Whew, it's a good thing she's gone. See, rumor has it she had two crazy cats who are always staring off at things and making her nervous, so that probably would have just sent her over the edge. 

 

View attachment boyz.jpg


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 3, 2005)

That picture made me smile. Such beautiful little kitties.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> That picture made me smile. Such beautiful little kitties.



Thanks, they make me smile all the time too. Very good boys (brothers, came as a set), they're my kids (as crazy-cat lady as that sounds). 

.... is what AnnMarie always said about those cats.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 3, 2005)

AnnMarie, your kitties are gorgeous.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 3, 2005)

KelliGrl said:


> LMAO... this was way too easy. I'm glad I got to it first.



Wowwwwwwwwwwww! Welcome back AnnMarie, of course, but no offense, Kelligrl making her comeback on your thread is just TOO cool! :smitten: :smitten: :shocked: :doh: :kiss2:   :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: Now how sexy is THAT?!?!!!! 

View attachment images3.jpeg


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 3, 2005)

Damn. Why do these images keep showing? 

View attachment images4.jpeg


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 3, 2005)

*Things I generally hate seeing discussed on web boards:*

What the Webmaster should or shouldn't do
How another board is so icky
Blind respect for the office of the President
Bathroom habits
Kelligrl, Brooke, The Easter Bunny, Santie Claus, Paris Hilton, and Jesus
Gravy
"Silly Questionnaires"
Things filled with or oozing pus or pus-like fluid
Kitty Cats

But I just gotta say, them's some damn cute kitties, AnnMarie. Totally worth breakin' the rules for.


----------



## Delaney (Dec 3, 2005)

I dunno what happened to AM. I just called her, and her answering message was really weird. "AnnMarie is unavailable. Please send a case of Whiskas to her home, and she'll return your call." It was her voice, but it sounding....I dunno....a little strained. Hope everything is okay!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

Here's a silly little questionnaire... if Brooke and Kelligrl were cute little kittens in Dick Cheney's bathroom, what rumor about Conrad would - OOOOF!

(Tackled by Boteroesque Babe and taken out of the game)


----------



## FEast (Dec 3, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> ...rumor has it she had two crazy cats


Such beauties! Too bad it's too late to tell her that.~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## FEast (Dec 3, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> ...we lived in this house, for lack of a better word, seemed to be like a portal for entities. One night I was woke up by my cat growling. I looked up and there was this rather grim looking entity hovering right above me. My cat was looking right up at it and growling.


Well, that explains your avatar, at long last.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Dec 3, 2005)

fatlane said:


> OOOOF!
> 
> (Tackled by Boteroesque Babe and taken out of the game)


_That_ hadta've hurt! Thanks, BB! 

[I keep inserting ROFL smilies, but for some reason, they're not showing up...all that woik fer nuttin'!]


----------



## Tragdor (Dec 3, 2005)

I heard she is living in Brazil under a 7/11 with Tupac and Kurt Cobain.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

Tragdor said:


> I heard she is living in Brazil under a 7/11 with Tupac and Kurt Cobain.



I hope that 7-11 is pretty far off the ground. I hate crawlspaces.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

(Mental image of AnnMarie stuck in a crawlspace... hahaha!)


----------



## Tragdor (Dec 3, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> I hope that 7-11 is pretty far off the ground. I hate crawlspaces.



nah its more like the Weird Al show house that is a giant massive subterrian thingie


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

Tragdor said:


> nah its more like the Weird Al show house that is a giant massive subterrian thingie



Oh that's cool, I'd live there.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

fatlane said:


> (Mental image of AnnMarie stuck in a crawlspace... hahaha!)


 
LOL... I'm not claustrophobic, it's all about bugs, and dirt, and a house collapsing on my head. Stick me in a closet with something comfy to sit on, and I'd be just fine.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, it was more the mental image of a Pooh-at-Rabbit's Howse-after-lunch sort of hahaha. I love that cartoon...


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Well, it was more the mental image of a Pooh-at-Rabbit's Howse-after-lunch sort of hahaha. I love that cartoon...



That's totally different. If you want me stuck in a clean and tidy crawlspace, no problem.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh yeah, absolutely. I don't like grime. Ew. And grime on you? Noooooo! That would be a crime, to cover you in grime. Not a good time. Nor should you wear slime. Or chew a lime. I'd keep going, but I'm done with this rhyme.


----------



## NFA (Dec 3, 2005)

Dude, Friends on WB? Haven't you heard of a little thing called DVD.

What am I saying, I've got all the darn seasons on DVD and even I'm more likely to watch it on TV than on DVD.

Anyway, back to the topic, I think its becoming clear that AnnMarie is just a rumor that was never grounded in reality. I doubt anyone by that name ever even existed. Just something whispered through to years.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

NFA said:


> Dude, Friends on WB? Haven't you heard of a little thing called DVD.
> 
> What am I saying, I've got all the darn seasons on DVD and even I'm more likely to watch it on TV than on DVD.
> 
> Anyway, back to the topic, I think its becoming clear that AnnMarie is just a rumor that was never grounded in reality. I doubt anyone by that name ever even existed. Just something whispered through to years.




Wait, so are you saying I should get it on DVD so I don't have to catch episodes on the fly? I've considered it, but never bothered to invest. Maybe I'll rethink it!  

I'm a sucker for the show, I have to admit. After seeing all episodes about a million times (although my DVR messed up and I still didn't see the last 5 minutes of the finale!!!!), I still enjoy it too much.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 3, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> She was last seen wiping chocolate cake crumbs off her boobs and...




Um.. er.. ah.. wha?.. who? I just can't get past that sentence...


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

Carrie said:


> AnnMarie, your kitties are gorgeous.




Thanks, Carrie.  Best thing is, they don't know it. Nothing is more annoying than a conceited cat.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> *Things I generally hate seeing discussed on web boards:*
> 
> What the Webmaster should or shouldn't do
> How another board is so icky
> ...




Thanks, BB... sorry for the transgression.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

Delaney said:


> I dunno what happened to AM. I just called her, and her answering message was really weird. "AnnMarie is unavailable. Please send a case of Whiskas to her home, and she'll return your call." It was her voice, but it sounding....I dunno....a little strained. Hope everything is okay!



Well, you'd sound strained too if you had two cats throw a rug over your head until they got their favorite wet food. Crafty little bastards.


----------



## NFA (Dec 4, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Wait, so are you saying I should get it on DVD so I don't have to catch episodes on the fly? I've considered it, but never bothered to invest. Maybe I'll rethink it!
> 
> I'm a sucker for the show, I have to admit. After seeing all episodes about a million times (although my DVR messed up and I still didn't see the last 5 minutes of the finale!!!!), I still enjoy it too much.



Well, you can get The One with all 10 Seasons on DVD at Best Buy for just under $200 right now. No tax either if you happen to be in New Hampshire to buy it. Just saying.

I'm a sucker for the show myself. While normally I like the odd, smart shows that all the hipster geeks enjoy, I must admit that Friends had a lot to offer. Strong characters, a willingness for self-mockery, and the bright idea of introducing multi-episode story arcs and developing plots into the sitcom. No one's ever really pulled that off before or since. Even the loathesome use of a fat suit had a redeeming factor given their curious decision to present fat Monica as being infinately more happy and content than thin Monica.

But what am I talking to you for anyway? You're just a figment of our collective imaginations.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 4, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Oh yeah, absolutely. I don't like grime. Ew. And grime on you? Noooooo! That would be a crime, to cover you in grime. Not a good time. Nor should you wear slime. Or chew a lime. I'd keep going, but I'm done with this rhyme.



Of course, I bet there would be FAs here that would make an exception for mud! 

[Said with the naughtist grin ever.]


----------



## Obesus (Dec 4, 2005)

....how would I know where to find her if I was to look? I am not sure I remember what she looked like....but I have some pleasant memories....of cute-osity! Aha! I shall contact Tom Corbett and the Space Cadets and attempt to triangulate a fix on her position from aloft, now that I remember her distinguishing characteristic....cuteness....and roundness....yessss!:kiss2:


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 4, 2005)

I think this is her at a recent photo shoot. 

View attachment gandalf-bunny.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

Dang. She's put on a lot of fur.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 4, 2005)

Straightaway! That is her, yes, her very self! I am sooo glad we can put this matter to rest..it was, the Space Cadets, after all, with their stolid logic and uncompromising humorlessness, that saved the day! Hurrah!
PS...I am so glad that it wasn't a matter involving those pesky gravity waves..you just never know where or when one of those will whisk you away to a hidden dimension of something on that order..but that decidely solves the mysteryof all of the missing BBW's as well...it is all a mass and gravity thing...whisking and such! Of course! :bow: 



AnnMarie said:


> I think this is her at a recent photo shoot.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 5, 2005)

That was fun! So, next on the missing list?


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2005)

I have to say, she doesn't look thrilled. lol


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 5, 2005)

Watch out, your cat may gouge your eyes out if dare put bunny ears on it again!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 5, 2005)

*laugh* Like dressing up kids...


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2005)

That's AnnMarie. Not a cat. 

Don't you recognize the green eyes, sense of humor, extra puffiness, and the tell-"tail" look?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 6, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> That's AnnMarie. Not a cat.
> 
> Don't you recognize the green eyes, sense of humor, extra puffiness, and the tell-"tail" look?



But, she still doesn't look thrilled about the bunny ear.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 6, 2005)

Tina said:


> I have to say, she doesn't look thrilled. lol





EtobicokeFA said:


> But, she still doesn't look thrilled about the bunny ear.



You guys are probably just projecting stuff from your own rough childhoods.

Kitty looks pleased as punch and as AnnMarie's pet she's a fully trained model.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 6, 2005)

I hate how it's (the forum) gone back to showing again when you've edited a post.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 6, 2005)

Santaclear said:


> I hate how it's (the forum) gone back to showing again when you've edited a post.




LOL, if you catch it fast, it doesn't, but after that... yup.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 10, 2005)

What is hysterical is that I _actually_ disappeared for 3 days, and not one post in here about where I might be... LOL


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2005)

Santaclear said:


> You guys are probably just projecting stuff from your own rough childhoods.
> 
> Kitty looks pleased as punch and as AnnMarie's pet she's a fully trained model.



I suppose you're right, Santa. I mean, look at this happy kitty:


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2005)

Best cat picture ever. REP!

When I get the chance again...


----------



## Tina (Dec 11, 2005)

Isn't it something? Kinda scary. And the only breed of cat I know of whose nose is right between its eyes. That's kinda scary, too.

FLO, is there another level of rep points, or does it only matter to get past 32?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2005)

Well, I'm on 79 rep points right now. Nothing new at this altitude. At least nothing I can tell from where I've kicked around.

Now, at 1700+ posts, I can give a hell of a rep boost. I just laid on the points for that cat, and you're now in the top five.

Given I can dish out 5 batches of 17 points, I think I'd prefer it if I also had the ability to hand out smaller dribs of rep, but that might take massive recoding and would be silly. So I'll just stick to being the atomic repper and leave it at that.

I think I will now rep AnnMarie. She will likely go to the top of the list. I secretly hope she will buy me a present from my wish list in eager thanks for my goodly deed.

If you feel so inclined as to buy me a prezzie for all the neat things I've said, well, by all means do so!


----------



## Tina (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll buy you nail polish.

Woah, that was a load of points there, FLO. Thanks!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2005)

Tina said:


> I'll buy you nail polish.
> 
> Woah, that was a load of points there, FLO. Thanks!



I like the bluer pastel shades. They really go with my skin.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 11, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Well, I'm on 79 rep points right now. Nothing new at this altitude. At least nothing I can tell from where I've kicked around.
> 
> Now, at 1700+ posts, I can give a hell of a rep boost. I just laid on the points for that cat, and you're now in the top five.
> 
> ...




Yup, you repped me right up to the top, which wasn't that far since I was only below you... lol  I will rep around as well... although I do have trouble finding people to rep since I seem to always want to rep similar people. I have to get pokin' around.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2005)

Remember, I like blue pastel.


----------



## Tina (Dec 11, 2005)

Okay, blue pastel it is. 

And how does one know how many points other people have?


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 11, 2005)

Tina said:


> Okay, blue pastel it is.
> 
> And how does one know how many points other people have?



You don't, you can just see the order, and guesstimate if you know how many you have, that they have more, etc. 

I just repped out.... can't give out anymore today. 

Ho-hum.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2005)

(Uploads files...)


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 11, 2005)

Tina said:


> I suppose you're right, Santa. I mean, look at this happy kitty:



You're so right, Tina. I'm practically purring looking at it. Just goes to show how far a good attitude can really get ya, cat or human. Screw the nay-sayers!  

*continues with upbeat outlook* And what's that next to Kitty? Are they about to fry her?


----------



## Tina (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes! And of course she couldn't be happier about it!


----------

